# Any Good Confessional Studies for Lay People?



## Staphlobob (Feb 5, 2007)

Starting July 1, 2007 (if not earlier) Redeemer Christian Congregation will begin its worship. RCC is starting out as an independent congregation, but plans to do some intense study of various Reformed perspectives. The purpose is to try and find a denomination they may wish to affiliate with.

Does anyone have any recommendations for lay-study of the WCF? The Heidelberg Catechism? The 39 Articles? I'm looking for something I could lead the class through that would be plain, straightforward. 

If there's something online that can be downloaded (either purchased or free) that would be preferrable. But if there are only books available that would be quite acceptable.

Thank you for your assistance.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 5, 2007)

http://www.christianbook.com/Christ...earch&N=0&Ne=0&event=ESRCN&nav_search=1&cms=1


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 5, 2007)

Robert Shaw's exposition on the WCF is highly recommended.

Zacharius Ursinus' commentary on the HC is highly recommended.

A Puritan's Mind -- The Westminster Standards

Books (Commentaries) on the WCF

Catechism Commentaries


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 5, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Robert Shaw's exposition on the WCF is highly recommended.
> 
> Zacharius Ursinus' commentary on the HC is highly recommended.
> 
> ...



Bah! What would Ursinus know about the Heidelberg?!


----------



## Philip A (Feb 5, 2007)

The pastor at the URC we are attending is taking us through a curriculum that is very similar to this introductory workbook by Danny Hyde of Oceanside URC: _The Good Confession_. I have found it to be quite good so far, and while I like going straight to the source (i.e. Ursinus' Commentary), Hyde's workbook would likely be more accessible to the average layman.

 

See also this post from Rev. Hyde's blog:
http://dannyhyde.squarespace.com/the-good-confession/


----------



## dannyhyde (Feb 5, 2007)

Philip A said:


> The pastor at the URC we are attending is taking us through a curriculum that is very similar to this introductory workbook by Danny Hyde of Oceanside URC: _The Good Confession_. I have found it to be quite good so far, and while I like going straight to the source (i.e. Ursinus' Commentary), Hyde's workbook would likely be more accessible to the average layman.
> 
> See also this post from Rev. Hyde's blog:
> http://dannyhyde.squarespace.com/the-good-confession/



Thanks for the "plug" Philip.

Kevin, this book is a workbook through the Three Forms of Unity, using the Belgic Confession as the baseline, with reference to the Heidelberg and Canons. It would be perfect for this kind of setting.

As for *Heidelberg Catechism* commentaries, the most worthwhile stuff is heavy reading: Ursinus' _Commentary_ is best. You also ought to read Olevianus' _A Firm Foundation_ (Baker). There is also a great introductory volume on the history and theology of the Catechism entitled, _An Introduction to the Heidelberg Catechism_, ed. Lyle Bierma (Baker). Finally, Scott Clark's _Caspar Olevian and the Substance of the Covenant_ (Rutherford House) is phenomenal.

On the *Belgic Confession*, there isn't much current or available, hence my current project _With Heart and Mouth: An Exposition of the Belgic Confession_ (Reformed Fellowship), which is due out this July. You can read about it here. It will be geared towards ministers as well as educated laypeople, including study questions.

On the _*Canons of Dort*_, the best volume is Homer Hoeksema's, _The Voice of Our Fathers_ (Reformed Free Publishing Association). Just beware of his Protestant Reformed leanings, which affect his interpretation. Also, it isn't very lay person oriented. The best for that is Peter Feenstra's _Unspeakable Comfort_ (Premier Publishing) is great for a group of people to go through as it is not technical and it includes questions.


----------



## Staphlobob (Feb 6, 2007)

Thanks to all for the info. I've got Ursinus' commentary (perhaps a bit heavy for lay? And, as Rich said, what does he know about the Heidelberg Catechemism anyway?<VBG>). 

But I've DEFINITELY got Daniel Hyde's book marked out. It looks like that's what we need.

Thanks again.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Feb 6, 2007)

I've been hearing good things about Sproul's latest book on the WCF, Truths we Confess. Only the first of 3 volumes has been published so far. But Sproul usually writes for the laymen. 

Also, Shaw on the WCF mentioned above is pretty good. Not too complicated for laymen to work through.


----------



## 3John2 (Feb 6, 2007)

Great thread!!! I posted a similar one recently.


----------



## AdamM (Feb 7, 2007)

Dr. Joey Pipa has written a new commentary on the WCF that I have heard is outstanding. Also, I would highly recommend the new book "On Being Presbyterian" by Dr. Sean Lucas.

Links to each:

http://tinyurl.com/ysu9co

http://tinyurl.com/2tddfx


----------

